# Biocube Filter Cartridge Mod



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

I found a mod and I was wondering if someone could clarify what the guy did. I'm not sure if I can post a link to anther forum so if this is against the rules, I appologize. 
Nano-Reef.com Forums > Biocube filter mod
He said he used a dremel but I don't know what/where used it on. It looks like a real good idea but I just want to be more clear on what t do. Thanks!


----------



## nomel (Jul 20, 2009)

All he did was cut off the filter material and remove the carbon, then placed his own filter material into the newly created "tray"...

He made this
http://fishtankkit.com/BioCube cartridge image.jpg

look like this
http://home.comcast.net/~fdoug222/filtergutting.jpg

then added this
http://www.jlaquatics.com/images/filters/miscellaneous/amesh_blue.jpg

to make this
http://home.comcast.net/~fdoug222/newfilter.jpg

...


----------



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

SO...no dremel needed.


----------

